# Carry Your Own Water



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I have an ax to grind. It pertains to the hunting bills coming through this session (53 as of last night + more today) and ND hunter reaction to them. Most of these babies have commercial or so called property rights sponsorship. They will put you in a pay to play position. Period. They do not bode you well.

Legislators on both Natural Resource Committees are representing the whole state while they sit on committee. If you are not contacting them with your view, rest assured that the opposition did. Numberous times. Squeeking wheel...............

No one is going to pack your gear for you. Won't happen. That individual contact is what makes it work.

When an etree gives a position on a bill it needs a response to the committee members and-or your individual legislator. Deer hunters may be unconcerned about a waterfowl bill, etc., but those bills are interconnected like the gears in a watch. And they will affect your hunting regardless of species or location. The good fight is not up to someone else, it is up to each of us.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Dick, that says it all. Contact to committee members and your three legislators is VITAL and extremely easy once you've done about 10 minutes of leg work to load the email addresses of the committee members and your one senator and your two representatives into your contacts.

Let's start a running list of those who have taken the time to determine their 3 legislators and who have responded to the etree alerts. That way when someone starts complaining we can find out who's stepped up to the plate with a little personal effort.
ME!

WHO ELSE?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

ME!!!

Bob


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Iverson, Boehning and Brown heard from me last night. And both SNRC and HNRC have heard from me several times in the past several weeks.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

ME!! Twice to Senator Taylor so far, gotta get going on the Reps. 

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Me also... Dist. 6 Rep Hunskor and Rep Froseth...Senator O'Connel

They all know me by first name by now.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

District 24 - all you Barnes County Folks...

Senator Larry Robinson -- [email protected] 
Representative Phil Mueller -- [email protected]
Representative Ralph Metcalf -- [email protected]

Get the fishguts off your hands and get typing! In my communications with these guys they have always been more than excited to see people taking action, regardless of the bill...HELP THEM DO THEIR JOBS!


----------



## Boy (Jan 24, 2005)

KKK---Keiser, Klemin, and Kilzer are my District 47 Legislators. I had Keiser for an instructor in an Elementary Statistics class once. Due to his attitude in that class, I very seriously doubt he wants to hear my opinions. For that reason, I have not taken the time to educate him as to my thoughts on outdoor issues. Plus, I hold a different party affiliation than he does, so that is one more reason for him to not listen to my point of view.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I keep sending them emails. They are going to know me by first name by the end of this session.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

ME!!!! Reps Koppleman and Wieland and Senator Lee from District 13!!!! They know me well already!!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

District 32 Here:

Senator Dick Dever (R) - [email protected]
Representative Mark A. Dosch (R) - [email protected]
Representative Lisa Meier (R) - [email protected]

Emails sent to each on a couple of topics near to me.....not only hunting/fishing!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I have been sending them to my old Reps. I am not sure where I really fit into it though. My last permanent address in ND is not anymore. As a full time student of MN and A Res. of ND, but living in MN would I have to email my parents (new permanent res.) or should I be sending them to different people. If so does anyone know who to email for the Gackle area?

I have put off 3 e-mails though, all of which went to Iverson Boehning and Brown.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Mav if you are a student in MN, but still come home to mom and dad's place and still get your mail there, and haven't picked up an MN drivers license, and don't plan on living in MN aside from attending school, you are still most likely a resident here in ND.

Regardless of what these people think of you personally, or what you think of them or their party, or their clothes, or their accent or whatever...DON'T MAKE EXCUSES...get in touch with them.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I know I am still a Res. of ND I am just wondering if I am emailing the right people. Their house in fargo was sold as of Nov. Should I be emailing their new Reps then?

I should be emailing them, I guess, can anyone tell me who they are?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

For Mav, et al...

Here is a map that breaks down the state by district...use it to find your legislators and contact them!!!

http://web.apps.state.nd.us/hubexplorer ... iewer.html


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

me.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Done deal-District 47. Two c's and an f, not acceptable!! These three are on notice and they know it, 3 bills that hit the floor all passed or did not pass as the e-tree recommended!!! :beer: :beer:


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

Me.

But I would like to make a suggestion based on my experiences with legislators both state and federal.

Every time the legislature meets there is an outright attack on conservation of resources in this state. Often it is portrayed as property rights, often as the way to save small towns, often as a way to keep young people here, etc. Sometimes the reasons presented are so ridiculous as to be almost funny, except the outcome is frightening.

We always react to these situations with the usual flood of emails, phone calls, etc. to our elected officials. Sometimes it works, sometimes we are outgunned by the opposition who has more money, paid lobbyists, etc. There have been successes and failures on many counts.

I think we need to remember that the legislative session is relatively short and a great amount of work on issues is done before and after the session. Thus, although we come together to oppose or support particular pieces of legislation DURING the session we need to examine the rest of the year.

If we simply innundate our elected officials when its hot but ignore the rest of the year we are missing opportunties. We should be contacting our legislators in the "off season" and let them know our views. For example, track their sponsorship of legislation and not just on hunting, fishing and conservation bills. Who did they team up with on other pieces so they could garner support for their bills? Track their voting record on legislation and let them know that you keep track.

Send them emails or letters at other times of the year and make known your views in the absence of pending legislation. These folks get bombarded with information during the session and although they do their best to keep up they often can't. Give them specifics on what it is you support or oppose and reasons why. At the same time, contact the legislators in the districts where you hunt, fish or recreate and follow the advice previously given on this thread. Let them know you come to their district and why. And don't just limit your contacts to criticisms. Let them know when the did a good job too.

Get involved in party functions regardless of what party you happen to support. Attend the local meetings and let people know why you are there. Heck, attend the oppositions functions and let them know too. The more times you can meet face to face with politicians and present a rationale, objective argument the more likely they are to remember.

Write letters to the editor of the local papers and the major papers in the state. Do it in a professional manner, don't get nasty, but name names. If Senator X supported a bill that is bad for resources politely but firmly give it to him or her in the press. Likewise, if he or she supported a bill that is good, give them the thanks and praise they deserve.

This is getting a bit long so I'll close but I have additional thoughts on the matter.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

VERY GOOD POST!!!!!!!!!! Aythya

Words to live by

Bob


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

District 45:

Sent out three e-mails today! 
Even got a response back from Senator John Syverson stating he voted for SB 2100. I offered my assistance for the next campaign. Let's keep it rolling!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I know what you mean Jim
The north Fargo Guys have been very good at getting back to me.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Very good points. Mine are out too. Easier than walking through the cattails.

There is a great number of you nonresident hunters who have a direct stake in fighting commercialization in North Dakota hunting. It is going to bite you as hard or harder than the residents. Large scale outfitting and leasing will affect you first. ETREE notices are posted in the Legislative Bills Forum. What are you waiting for?


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Dick or anyone else that can help,

I am stationed at Grand Forks AFB. I am still a WI resident so I was unable to vote in any state/local elections. What are my options for contacting anyone in my area to let them know how I feel (can I do that as a NR)? Who should I send it to? Sorry for the questions, just trying to do my part.

It should also be noted that I own 80 acres in McHenry County, so should I contact those reps too? Please provide any assistance you can. I want to help out as much as I can as I believe in most the same as you guys and gals...

mike


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Count me in... District 36


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> taddy1340 Posted: 26 Jan 2005 04:43 Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Tell your friends, or anyone that will listen to you. Get this knowledge to them. You have to have some friends that live up there that you can contact, and have help.

I like to see the support from NR, we need you as well!


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Aythya, thanks for the important reminder. Here's another great reminder and action list, including some great contact info:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... tter+etree

Wow, hundreds of dissatisfied R hunters on this site alone, and _*16 *_ lonely souls are involved? And we wonder why change comes slow and why the "policy makers won't listen to us"? Holy smokes, how are they supposed to know what we want? Come on here and start scrolling through threads to determine a consensus? That ain't the way it works, folks. You must ENGAGE!

If you're looking for the single greatest return on investment as far as time involved versus results, it's contacting legislators, especially during the session. You'd be surprised how little they hear from their constituents during the session and how much impact 8-10 emails/calls on a bill can make.

Boy, don't assume your legislators won't listen. They cannot possibly be criticized for voting against your wishes if they don't know what's important to you. And, they may not vote your way on every bill, but rest assured, they will take note of your thoughts on every vote if you take the time to contact them, and you never know when you'll get a vote that's really important. What do you have to loose - 5 minutes a couple/three times each week?

Rap, what are you, 18/19 or so? Here's a "kid" who shows more maturity and gumption than most adults.

So, let's keep this list going as to who has earned the right to belly-ach about the ND hunting issues by past legislator contact or by finally preparing youfself to answer the etree calls. Post up your district and legislators' email addresses so others can leverage from your efforts


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

19. thanks for the compliments.

i plan on staying in nd because of the hunting, fishing, and wide open spaces and want it to remain the great place it is. i chose the degree i'm pursuing based on the fact it is the best option for me to stay in the state(ag, and i'm a city kid). watching every other state head down the toilet has shown me nd won't be what it is now for very long if the sportsmen don't put up a fight. commercialization has progressed so rapidly that i don't see a bright future for hunting too far down the road and hope we can make a difference now, while we still have a chance to curve this progression. emails, believe it or not, hold a lot of weight to our reps. our state is so small that many reps from districts on the opposite side of the state will even respond to your emails. hopefully nd will continue to maintain the quality outdoors that keep the few people here.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

We all *need* to get our friends, family, or loved ones to fight for it! You (not stating anyone in particular) need to inform them of it as well. That buddy that goes once twice a year has just as much power as you, but does not know what is going on. *WORD OF MOUTH*. Get your *neighbor *envolved, get a *friend *envolved.

As many people as there are on this website, most are NR that can't contact Reps. So we need support, and if you know your Rep. how hard is it to get your neighbor to call or email?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

District 13, West Fargo (Gods Country)

Rep. Kim Koppleman- [email protected]

Rep Alon Wieland- [email protected]

Senator Judy Lee- [email protected]


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Taddy -

I'm not sure you count as a resident of North Dakota...I'll see what I can find this morning in the code.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

player


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> I am stationed at Grand Forks AFB. I am still a WI resident so I was unable to vote in any state/local elections. What are my options for contacting anyone in my area to let them know how I feel (can I do that as a NR)? Who should I send it to? Sorry for the questions, just trying to do my part.
> 
> It should also be noted that I own 80 acres in McHenry County, so should I contact those reps too? Please provide any assistance you can. I want to help out as much as I can as I believe in most the same as you guys and gals...


T, you don't have to be a resident to have an opinion (everybody else does). Don't think for a second that outside commercial folks are sitting quietly by. You live here now, you are also a landowner in another district. Go for it! If anybody remembers last session and Pheasantgate there were NR outfitters and special interests testifying left and right against freelance hunters.

You and Porkchop are both active duty service. Get something going on the bases for contacts. Now.

If we ever owed anyone anything it is you guys in the service and legislators should listen to you. When I hunted north central ND I used to run into airforce personal all the time who loved to hunt. ND owes the bases a debt of gratitude for the boost to our local economy. We are fighting to keep them open right now. You are important and your wants are important. Make those contacts.

Scroll down to the bottom of the ETREE notice and use the link to find your district. Then use the next link to find your legislators names.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I did get some feedback... This is proof they do read the e-mails!

Dear Scott,

1049, 1118, 1285 were all defeated yesterday in the house. I voted against all three. 1296 was heard in Judiciary last week. Hasn't come to the floor yet, but it came out of our committee with a 12 to 1 DO NOT PASS so I'm sure it will be defeated.

Thanks for the e-mail,
Shirley Meyer


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I get a few replys but not all are answered. Make sure you continue to e-mail even if they aren't answered!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Taddy - FYI, these are the general state rules for determining Residence.

§ 54-01-26. Residence -- Rules for determining 
Every person has in law a residence. In determining the place of residence, the following rules must be observed:
1. It is the place where one remains when not called elsewhere for labor or other special or temporary purpose and to which the person returns in seasons of repose.
2. There can be only one residence.
3. A residence cannot be lost until another is gained.
4. The residence of the supporting parent during the supporting parent's life, and after the supporting parent's death, the residence of the other parent is the residence of the unmarried minor children.
5. An individual's residence does not automatically change upon marriage, but changes in accordance with subsection 7. The residence of either party to a marriage is not presumptive evidence of the other party's residence.
6. The residence of an unmarried minor who has a parent living cannot be changed by either that minor's own act or that of that minor's guardian.
7. The residence can be changed only by the union of act and intent.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

njsimpson,

Thanks. Dick is hooking me up with good contacts and I am trying to get something going for the base personnel. I appreciate all the help you all give me. Thanks...

tad


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Me too...

District 26

Senator Joel C. Heitkamp (D)
Representative Bill Amerman (D)
Representative Pam Gulleson (D)

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

I can't go to bismarck, but just got done writing an email for HB1422. Very tired now however, as it took me 3 times to go through. Got timed out on writing it, very frustrating.


----------



## Boy (Jan 24, 2005)

I sent an email regarding SB 2041, HB1058,1317,1338,1339. I feel much better now. No to see if they bother responding to me.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Got them on the phone and went through the list that I support, and the ones I oppose.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Sent my first emails today...to both the district I live in and the one I own land in. It feels good to get off the sidelines...

Mike


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

I sent an email to my three reps urging a yes vote on the HPC bill. I will see if I get a response.


----------

